# Pearl Harbor Day Pictures...



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures.  Up to this point I hadn't even realized it was December 7.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

We must remember.

Give a thought today for the courage displayed by the veterans who fought the war and the steadfast homefront standing in thier support.

God Bless America.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

First thing I do every Dec 7th is to say a prayer.  You are right Teninx, We must remember.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

About the same number of people were killed at Pearl Harbor as we lost on 9-11.  We should never forget either one.

Thanks Sailor.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Teninx said:


> We must remember.
> 
> Give a thought today for the courage displayed by the veterans who fought the war and the steadfast homefront standing in thier support.
> 
> God Bless America.


Amen, Teninx...

The sad thing is, I'm living in Honolulu at the moment and not a thing has been said about anything going on down at Pearl. Not even a mention on the front of today's newspaper. Had a heck of a Christmas Parade last night, though.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you for remembering.  A visit to Pearl H is a must do for every American.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Amen, Teninx...
> 
> The sad thing is, I'm living in Honolulu at the moment and not a thing has been said about anything going on down at Pearl. Not even a mention on the front of today's newspaper. Had a heck of a Christmas Parade last night, though.


It's sad that the memorial receives little notice. Below from the National Parks Service website:

*Details: 
The National Park Service and the U. S. Navy will host a joint memorial ceremony commemorating the 67th anniversary of the attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7. The theme of the program is "Pacific War Memories: The Heroic Response to Pearl Harbor." The Kilo Pier venue looks directly out to the USS Arizona Memorial situated in Pearl Harbor approximately half a mile away.

More than 2,000 distinguished guests and the general public will join military personnel, both active and Pearl Harbor survivors, for the annual observance of the 1941 attack on Pearl Harbor.

The theme of this year`s historic commemoration, "Pacific War Memories: The Heroic Response to Pearl Harbor," will reflect on remembering the brave efforts of those who fought at sea, on land, and in the air, to turn the tide in the pacific. For military who serve today, this ceremony provides a study of lessons learned and an opportunity to express gratitude towards the Pearl Harbor veterans. *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Sailor.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, we should never forget this date.  It changed so many lives and our whole world view.  In some ways I'm not sure we will ever really understand the impact it had on our country.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, we were driving down the road and my dad was wondering why the flags were at half-mast. "Ummm, December 7th?"

Some of the ships were still billowing smoke when my grandfather's naval unit came in - he was one of the hard-hat divers that helped raised the battleships.

We visited Pearl a few years ago, and it was a very interesting experience for a number of reasons. One of them was that BY FAR the largest group of people in the tour of the Arizona Memorial were Japanese, but there was nary a one to visit the Missouri. I understand why, but the contrast was really striking.

But yeah, it's a shame that now - aside from an occasional mention - days like Pearl Harbor seem to be rapidly fading (it seems to me that this fade-out started to accelerate around the 60th anniversary of war's end). Even things as recent as the Cold War seems to have been largely forgotten...  :-(

Mike


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Most of those that were part of the generation are now gone and the ones left are dieing at a steadily increasing rate.  It seems that once we had the memorial for WWII it became something we don't talk about any more.

As Santayana said "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."  

When we were visiting the Missouri I was surprised to see the Japanese there, I even have an inadvertent picture of them, I wondered what they were thinking.  My Dad's ship was part of the invasion force that never happened.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, Sailor.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

I was 2 1/2 on Dec 7 1941.  I don't remember the event but I sure remember WW2.  Imagine the difficulty of fighting a truly world-wide, multicontinent war against determined adversaries with no modern communications, no long range planes, no computers, etc. and a relatively small peacetime military to expand and train, fast.  We lived on the West Coast and I can remember how afraid the adults were that the Japanese would invade right after the attack.  Remember, no satellites, little or no surveillance aircraft, primitive radar.  

The successful efforts in the US to gear up war materials production while still feeding and suppling Britain and the home folks, still boggles the mind. 

Thank you , sailor, for your post.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was in Hawaii in 1995 and we visited the Arizona Memorial. It was very moving. We also drove up the mountain to the pass where the Japanese flew through on their attack (blanking on the name now). There is a very small memorial up there, too. The spot also had significance for the native Hawaiian Islanders, too...they had special rituals there and there was a rock from their ceremonies. I wish I could remember more of the details to tell all of you but oh well...

I also recommend a visit to the D-Day Museum in New Orleans, for anyone who is traveling that way. It is excellent. The museum is in two parts: one half focuses on the "traditional" D-Day, ie, the one in France beginning in June, 1944. But the other half focuses on the war in the Pacific which began with the Pearl Harbor attack. That war, the Pacific theater, was a series of D-Days as the US forces marched across the Pacific, island by island. It was _very_ interesting and made the whole Pacific war make much more sense than it ever had before.

L


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

cush said:


> The successful efforts in the US to gear up war materials production while still feeding and suppling Britain and the home folks, still boggles the mind.


Cush -

This is the reason that - despite whatever warts America might have - I remain a "believer." No matter how you look at it, what America did in WWII - particularly in terms of our production and logistics (among many other things) - was nothing short of a miracle made by smart and hard-working men and women. That's why I still believe that we can, if/when push comes to shove, deal with any challenge as a country, given the right leadership. People are different today in many ways than they were back then, but I like to think that at heart we still retain all the "good" traits that their generation had...

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> That's why I still believe that we can, if/when push comes to shove, deal with any challenge as a country, given the right leadership. People are different today in many ways than they were back then, but I like to think that at heart we still retain all the "good" traits that their generation had...
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


I think we do retain those good traits. People had been beaten down and worn out by the depression, but when it came down to it, they made that massive effort Cush talked about. After 9-11, I think (at least for a while) the country pulled together. Certainly, it was not as tremendous an undertaking as WWII, but in a small way, it showed we've got the guts and the know-how when it's needed.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Whew, That went well. 

Thank you everyone for your Thanks.

And I want to Thank all of You for your contributions and your thoughts and feelings about Pearl Harbor Day.
Your stories and memories are truly touching and I can't say enough how Brave and Heroic ALL of 
our Military and Citizens alike, on that day, all pulled together for the good of our Country.

For ALL who lost their lives in all battles to make America _The Land of the Free,_ I give you my greatest 
heartfelt Thanks for giving the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Sailor -

Thank you for posting this, and I'd ask you to please keep doing it in future. I think it's important that we remember these things (and not just for WWII) - too many of us lose track of so many of the important milestones of how we got to where we are in the hectic hubbub of daily life!  

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this... my mom and dad were 7 years old when this happened.


----------

